# Your Business card?



## RodsRenos (Mar 16, 2008)

What does your business card say/have on it?
or do you even have businesscards?


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

Ours has name, address, phone number and what we do...


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

our cards are simple, not overly flashy.

a simple logo telling our business name and what we do, with my name, phone and fax, and email. 

I don't care for business cards with a bunch of flashy colors and distractions.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

RodsRenos said:


> What does your business card say/have on it?
> or do you even have businesscards?


My personal business card says:

Dave.

Useless.

Not available for work.

And lists my phone number.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*I guess i'm just too damn picky and anal.*

I am almost out of my business cards. Monday I go to my printer only to find out his doors are padlocked with a sheriffs notice on the front door! so off i go to kinkos about a half mile up the road further, I had a file stored on line in a directory for my old printer with my graphic which is the same as my web site graphic. They tell me i have to bring it in as they can't download it... ????? So next day i come in with my CD. They upload the file and have to send it out to a third party to put my graphic on a simple business card!!? I'm looking around at all the fancy signage they have on display and I'm thinking. I thought this was a damn print shop? so they send it out and tell me to come back the next day (yesterday) after 4 pm. I show up on the dot with my claim ticket to see the proof. The text they added (state license now required on all business materials) doesn't match. And the graphic is two thirds the size of the sample card I told them they MUST duplicate exactly. after many attempts at computer graphic manipulating they cant get it right. In fact they made it worse. So again they tell me they have to send it back... to the third party. OK I'm patient ill come back at 4 pm the next day (today) so before i go i root around for my 20 something year old original graphic my ex sister in law commercial graphic artist did for me for nothing, Just in case. I get there. and surprise. the file is corrupt. they cant download it from their third party. i watch the clock tick away. 20 mins. 40 mins, 50 mins. just almost an hour I'm sitting there patiently on the passport photo stool because there's no where else to sit. Knowing their gonna get it wrong again. Almost on the hour the lady brings me the proof for my card. AMAZING! they got it right after all!! my faith in humanity restored! Ill have my new cards in seven business days. 


Oh i went to my architects Tuesday to find his doors are padlocked too. "Until further notice" I Guess I'm the kiss of death.


----------



## RodsRenos (Mar 16, 2008)

hey Al plz stay away from my door.....thanks lol


----------



## Milhaus (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine says the general info and 'Thank you' on the back.

mark


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

A W, TOO FUNNY !! And you say after that many delays and F ups your faith is restored ???? WOW. I bet Charlie Manson wishes you were on the parole board !!


BTW, if I give you a list of my competitors, will you do business with them :laughing:

OH, to get back on topic - Simple, yet complete is best. Balanced layout also is pleasing to the eye and shows you have some aesthetic abilities.


----------



## Halo (Oct 3, 2007)

Very plain, pertnant info, wife prints them at home on standard stationary supply.


----------



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

My buisness cards are simple. One thing I did that I have gotten a good response from is put an area on the front underneath call for an estimate
Date:___________
Time:___________

Then on the back I have some simple questions that people should know before I come to do an estimate.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

*Company Name*
Address

_Commercial/Residential General Contractors_
Construction & Remodeling

*Personal Name*

Cell
Fax
Email

Lic # & Reg #

*(Unfortunately, I have been out of cards for about 2 months. I want to make some using a nice Architectural Designed Job we did, as a backdrop = No time to do it)*


----------



## yockremod (Oct 24, 2006)

Company Logo
name
phone
email
website
Interior Remodeling, Refinishing, Carpentry, Drywall, and other home improvement needs. Free estimates. No job to small.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Logo, slogan, website and phone.

I leave it simple on purpose. My goal is either to get someone on the phone or to the website to see pictures. When a customer wants a remodel, they seem to get more excited about wanting to spend money when they see other kitchens already done.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Question:
Why do people still put down "free estimates" on their vehicles and biz. cards?

There are just a very few people on this site that charge estimates, and it's usually because their estimates require more detailed work layouts.

Other than them, I've never known anyone (GC's, Remodelers, contractors, plumbers, painters, drywallers, electricians, etc, etc, etc) to ever charge for an estimate. 

So, why put it out there, and advertise it, like it's a "bonus", when 99.8% of contractors give free estimates? 

:huh: ?
I just don't get that....


----------



## yockremod (Oct 24, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Question:
> Why do people still put down "free estimates" on their vehicles and biz. cards?
> 
> There are just a very few people on this site that charge estimates, and it's usually because their estimates require more detailed work layouts.
> ...


We don't look at it as a bonus at all. But we have had a few people who have asked us if our estimates are free. So it's on there. Not every client or potential client has common sense. We know a few people who charge for estimates if they have to keep going to the clients home. Your actually the first person to say anything. But we like it and we have gotten many compliments on our card and logo.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Question:
> Why do people still put down "free estimates" on their vehicles and biz. cards?
> 
> There are just a very few people on this site that charge estimates, and it's usually because their estimates require more detailed work layouts.
> ...


My competition (big box stores) do charge $100 to do a design. Although, it's refundable if you purchase with them. I don't put "free estimates" on my card nor do I call my visits estimates. I say free "consultations". Unfortunately, there's a lot more to a kitchen remodel than showing up, taking measurements and dropping a price. 
Using "free" on a business card is just a good advertising practice. People like the word "free" when they're shopping....kind of like saying $9.99 instead of $10. Yes, it can be considered goofy but is it so bad to increase your chances of getting your foot in the door?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> *Company Name*
> Address
> 
> _Commercial/Residential General Contractors_
> ...


Check this out!
www.clickbusinesscards.com Fast, Easy, and Inexpensive.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

J.Wilson Building
Commerical/Residential Remodeling

John Wilson
Project Manager (people dont like seeing owner next to your name it seems like)

number
email


I had a brain fart the day i ordered them and didnt put licensed and insured on the cards. 


I used vistaprint.com, for 250 cards I think i paid 9.99 plus shipping, so you cant really go wrong with that. They have some basic designs you can use too


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

angus242 said:


> My competition (big box stores) do charge $100 to do a design. Although, it's refundable if you purchase with them. I don't put "free estimates" on my card nor do I call my visits estimates. I say free "consultations". Unfortunately, there's a lot more to a kitchen remodel than showing up, taking measurements and dropping a price.
> Using "free" on a business card is just a good advertising practice. People like the word "free" when they're shopping....kind of like saying $9.99 instead of $10. Yes, it can be considered goofy but is it so bad to increase your chances of getting your foot in the door?


I can understand the point you make.

It's just that the whole phrase _"Free Estimates"...._ seems to be extremely cliche.

It's like someone/or a company, printing _ *"Radio dispatched"* _ on their work trucks.

...Maybe it's just me?....:wacko:


----------



## yockremod (Oct 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> My competition (big box stores) do charge $100 to do a design. Although, it's refundable if you purchase with them. I don't put "free estimates" on my card nor do I call my visits estimates. I say free "consultations". Unfortunately, there's a lot more to a kitchen remodel than showing up, taking measurements and dropping a price.
> Using "free" on a business card is just a good advertising practice. People like the word "free" when they're shopping....kind of like saying $9.99 instead of $10. Yes, it can be considered goofy but is it so bad to increase your chances of getting your foot in the door?


I like "Free Consultation". I may use that when we update our new business cards. For our printing I use a little local printer. Try to use local businesses. We create our own business cards.


----------

